# [V] Little Big Planet 2 für PS3



## Kreon (21. Januar 2011)

*[V] Little Big Planet 2 für PS3*

Verkaufe LBP 2 für PS3. Original verpackt, ungeöffnet, eingeschweißt, inkl. Bonus Codes für die Zusatzkostüme. Absolut neuer Zustand. Hab 2 Spiele geschenkt bekommen, kann komischerweise aber nur eins gebrauchen.

VERKAUFT!


----------



## Kreon (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: [V] Little Big Planet 2 für PS3*

Preisupdate


----------

